# Nuggets Potential Roster in 2003



## #1NuggzFan (Jul 23, 2002)

Best Case Scenario

PG-Andre Miller
SG-Lebron James
SF-Nikoloz Tskitishvilli
PF-Nene Hilario
C-Kendrick Perkins (Milwaukee's pick, could be as high as #6 or 7)

Worst Case Scenario

PG-T.J. Ford (Milwaukee's Pick, is it's in the teens)
SG-Rickey Paulding
SF-Nikoloz Tskitishvilli
PF-Nene Hilario
C-Marcus Camby


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Have you seen Hilario play? I was wondering if anybody has seen him and can give their own opinion about his game.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I saw Hilario play one game in the Summer Leagues. First of all the guy is a LOT bigger then I thought he would be. The guy is huge. Basically I saw him grab a couple of rebounds and throw down some dunks. He is very, very raw and a couple of years away from contributing. He should be the center of the nuggets future.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for the info, k^2. It's good to know the Nuggets will have another Mutombo in their future. 

I was curious about his game and to hear he is perceived as bigger than most thought either means he is bigger or his game is or maybe a little of both.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Since when do the Nuggets have the Bucks' #1 next season? I checked on www.nbadraft.net, and that dude doesn't seem to know anything about it, and I tend to give that dude the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we got the pick in the willis/williams 3 way trade last year (w/ hou and mil). they could have given it to us this year but they chose next year instead.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I heard that Hilario has almost no range and that he is really athletic. It's gonna be a couple years on down the road before he really develops. He has great potential.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

:sigh: 
It seems there is no room for Mengke Bateer in 2002-2003.


----------

